# Zero Turn Mowers



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

I am researching new zero turn mowers. I'm looking at the smaller side (42") of the mid-upper tier of the residential mowers.The specs on the major brands seem to be nearly identical. Example: The Gravely ZTX, John Deere z345r ZTrack, and Hustler Raptor Limited all have the Hydro-Gear EZT transmission.

Is there something I should be looking at when picking one over the other?


----------



## mtroo (Jul 31, 2018)

Probably the biggest is a good dealer. It does no good to have a machine with no dealer support. I think within a given price range, these machines are way more similar than dis-similar. The differences will be negligible. Cut 3 lawns with the 3 mowers and try to tell which one went with which lawn; I bet you fail.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Most residential mowers will be about the same. Same transmission, close or identical engine. Just pick the brand you like test ride it and go from there.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

No experience with Gravely but between the John Deere and the Hustler you listed the Hustler is a much nicer machine. Both cut nice and have plenty of power but there is a big difference in build quality. The Raptor has a thick fabricated steel deck like you find on commercial mowers where the JD is a stamped steel deck.

If you're looking at this as an investment, you know, something you will take good care of and get many years of service from then I would step up to the Raptor SD. It's a little more money but you also get serviceable hydro units which will last longer. As others have said, look them all over really well in person. Then pick the one you feel most comfortable with as far as both the mower and the dealer are concerned.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

ForsheeMS said:


> No experience with Gravely but between the John Deere and the Hustler you listed the Hustler is a much nicer machine. Both cut nice and have plenty of power but there is a big difference in build quality. The Raptor has a thick fabricated steel deck like you find on commercial mowers where the JD is a stamped steel deck.
> 
> *If you're looking at this as an investment, you know, something you will take good care of and get many years of service from then I would step up to the Raptor SD. It's a little more money but you also get serviceable hydro units which will last longer.* As others have said, look them all over really well in person. Then pick the one you feel most comfortable with as far as both the mower and the dealer are concerned.


I guess that is really the question. Is it worth it to spend an extra $1,500 or so to get a better built machine or save $1,500 and get something in the entry level. Just for kicks I went to the Hydro-Gear website and they suggest to service the 2800 hydros after the first 75-100 hours then every 400 hours after that.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

I'm the kind of guy that takes really good care of my equipment. I don't mow if the grass is wet, blow the mower off after every mow, do a quick spray wax wipe down every month or so and at least once per year it gets a full wax job. I do all the maintenance per the manual and because of this I expect it to last for years. I'll gladly spend the extra money for upgrades that will increase life. IMO the hydro units on a ZT are mechanically the most important part.

The main things that stand out to me between the Limited and the SD is better hydros, larger tires and a slightly beefier deck.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

ForsheeMS said:


> I'm the kind of guy that takes really good care of my equipment. I don't mow if the grass is wet, blow the mower off after every mow, do a quick spray wax wipe down every month or so and at least once per year it gets a full wax job. I do all the maintenance per the manual and because of this I expect it to last for years. I'll gladly spend the extra money for upgrades that will increase life. IMO the hydro units on a ZT are mechanically the most important part.
> 
> The main things that stand out to me between the Limited and the SD is better hydros, larger tires and a slightly beefier deck.


Look at the ferris 400s if your interested in spending more money.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

My local John Deere dealer has the 54 inch version of this Zero Turn on sale for $650 off, $5999 before taxes....

https://www.deere.com/en/mowers/zero-turn-mowers/z700-series/z720e-ztrak-mower/


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I went with the Gravely because the comparatively same $$ wise seemed better built, thicker deck , and the bigger 3100 hydros.

I have had no regrets whatsoever with my ZT HD52. I


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> ForsheeMS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the kind of guy that takes really good care of my equipment. I don't mow if the grass is wet, blow the mower off after every mow, do a quick spray wax wipe down every month or so and at least once per year it gets a full wax job. I do all the maintenance per the manual and because of this I expect it to last for years. I'll gladly spend the extra money for upgrades that will increase life. IMO the hydro units on a ZT are mechanically the most important part.
> ...


Did someone say Ferris?

If the question is mowing, the answer is Ferris. :lol:


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I would prefer the kohler 7000 engines to the "john deere branded" unless I know what exact engine it is. The other mowers have thicker mower decks too. Gravely has a bit more hp.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

Vtx531 said:


> I would prefer the kohler 7000 engines to the "john deere branded" unless I know what exact engine it is. The other mowers have thicker mower decks too. Gravely has a bit more hp.


Kohler kind of got a bad rap from one of their engines from a couple of years ago. Hopefully they have rebounded. I believe John Deere is running Intek engines on all of their residential models. I am leaning towards models that have the option for a Kawasaki engine. I wish Honda was more involved in the riding mower market.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I bought a ZTR in 2013, my criteria were 2800 or better drives (serviceable/filters), fab deck, Kawasaki engine. The brand-new at that time Raptor SD was the best value at meeting those requirements and I am still very happy with it at 250 hours now. Hustler has had quite a few issues with the hydro mounts on them but the ones coming out now have much stronger parts.

And yes Ferris makes sweet machines, the suspension is awesome.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

KoopHawk said:


> Vtx531 said:
> 
> 
> > I would prefer the kohler 7000 engines to the "john deere branded" unless I know what exact engine it is. The other mowers have thicker mower decks too. Gravely has a bit more hp.
> ...


Maybe you are referring to Kohler Courage (the one I have in my current mower). I messed up above. Kohler 7000 is also homeowner grade...not that it is a bad engine but I was thinking 7000 was their upper level engine but it is not.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

Dkrem said:


> I bought a ZTR in 2013, my criteria were 2800 or better drives (serviceable/filters), fab deck, Kawasaki engine. The brand-new at that time Raptor SD was the best value at meeting those requirements and I am still very happy with it at 250 hours now. Hustler has had quite a few issues with the hydro mounts on them but the ones coming out now have much stronger parts.
> 
> And yes Ferris makes sweet machines, the suspension is awesome.


I am about 90% sure this is the route I am going to go as well. To me it will be well worth it to get a more quality machine for a little more money.



Vtx531 said:


> KoopHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Vtx531 said:
> ...


How long does it take to mow your 20k with a 42" ZT? I am going to end up with around that much turf. I'd like to size my machine so it doesn't take more than 30 minutes to mow (so I can mow more frequently ) but I don't want too much machine for the job either.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

> How long does it take to mow your 20k with a 42" ZT? I am going to end up with around that much turf. I'd like to size my machine so it doesn't take more than 30 minutes to mow (so I can mow more frequently ) but I don't want too much machine for the job either.


I've got 19k and with a 52" mower it takes me roughly 20 to 30 minutes. Keep in mind part of that (about 4.5k) is the back yard with a chain link fence which adds a few extra minutes. Some days I mow a little slower and sometimes when I'm in a rush I will speed it up a little. IMO if the 52" will fit everywhere you need it to I wouldn't go any smaller. The larger deck is only a small price increase and well worth it on those days when you are in a rush.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

If I am racing a thunderstorm or darkness and I go as fast as I can, it takes about 36 mins. Going at a comfortable speed is about 45 min.

42" mower is the biggest I can fit in my shed.

I think a wider mower would be better for trimming because it sticks out the side further. Downside would be a little more scalping from slopes.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Vtx531 said:


> I think a wider mower would be better for trimming because it sticks out the side further. Downside would be a little more scalping from slopes.


Much true. I should have gotten the 60 instead of 54. The extra 6" is nearly all left side trim reach.


----------



## Liledgy (Aug 21, 2018)

Although I run a wright stander x at my house and an ax Mark lazer z at a farm we own, if I was in the market for a low cost commercial mower I would seriously consider a Bradley. They are pretty much a Bobcat brand stander painted red. A commercial built mower at an affordable price. Slightly more than a homeowner quality mower.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Liledgy said:


> Although I run a wright stander x at my house and an ax Mark lazer z at a farm we own, if I was in the market for a low cost commercial mower I would seriously consider a Bradley. They are pretty much a Bobcat brand stander painted red. A commercial built mower at an affordable price. Slightly more than a homeowner quality mower.


I have a Bradley and I can say they are good machines.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

I run a Hustler Raptor SD 54". Bought new last year for $4k from local dealer. It's a nice machine. I like it. I think the quality of cut could be improved with a better deck design.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I had a Hustler Raptor SD a couple years ago. Solid mower but went from just under an acre to just over 2 so I sold it and bout a Ferris Z2. Much better machine. Half acre yard again I'd have zero issue with that hustler again.

JDs were really nice, at a higher price point. The lower residential seemed like a lot of cash for less machine compared to Hustler.


----------



## Jason05216 (Jul 24, 2020)

I bought a Husqvarna this summer and really am happy with it. Deck is supposed to be very similar to the JD 7 iron deck.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Jason05216 said:


> I bought a Husqvarna this summer and really am happy with it. Deck is supposed to be very similar to the JD 7 iron deck.


The 7-iron is probably one of the top 3 decks ever built. Right up there with the Exmark UltraCut and the Scag Velocity.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Three years ago I moved to a house with a 60K squarefoot lawn. I was going to buy a Grasshopper because a non Grasshopper dealer guy who had a repair shop said it was the best mower made. I am not sure about that but they seem to be pretty good.

The Grasshopper dealer i went to was a Hustler dealer and he switched me over to a Hustler Raptor Flip Up 54 inch. It cost 4800 dollars or 1/2 to 1/3 what a new Grasshopper would cost. One of the appeals of the GH was the flip up deck. The Hustler has a 27 hp Kohler engine, KT2800 rebuildable hydros, and a very heavy duty fabricated deck. It cuts BEAUTIFULLY. I have a lot of slopes and it doesn't scalp nor do wheel peels.

I have had a famous headache with a known problem with their fuel gauge. It has been back to the (responsive) dealer twice and still isn't quite right. The flip up deck is very convenient for cleaning underneath and changing blades. Even though I had the fuel gauge problem in spades , I still like the mower. It makes my weeds look like a golf course.

This is my third riding lawn mower and I always wished I had spent more money all three times. Even though in 1999 when I doubled my lot size I bought the biggest baddest mower they had at Home Depot. (A 52 inch 20 hp Kohler Command hydro drive by Murray labeled Scotts. I still have it. It cost $2700 in 99) I wished I had bought a real Garden tractor. (Even in 99 you could not buy a real GT for $2700)

I also spent additional money on the Hustler to Install front suspension forks and also seat springs. If your lawn is bumpy you will want to consider suspension before you buy so you don't have to retrofit. Get the best machine you can because you will be living with it for a long time to come.


----------

